# Has anyone's Horses tongue Turned Black??



## 3Beasties (7 May 2009)

I've noticed over the last week or so that Charlie and Millie's (plus the other 2 that they graze with) tongues have gone black.  They all seem fine in themselves and it doesn't seem to be effecting them.

Has anyone ever heard of this before?  I wondered if perhaps they were lacking in or getting to much of something.  What do you think?


----------



## Irishcobs (7 May 2009)

Are they all out on grass?
If so that is normal. All of the horses I know get this. Don't ask me what it is, I guess it is something to do with the spring grass as it usually happens at this time of year.


----------



## Ezme (7 May 2009)

Ummm you sure its not dark blue.... although I don't know if horses can get it....


----------



## stacey_lou (7 May 2009)

its funny you should say that I though that about my boy the other day and just asumed its was the suga beet in his tea staining it almost lol I dunno though


----------



## MHSporthorses (7 May 2009)

Yes mine has and I am deperately trying to find out why!!!!????
I have found a theory on google about it being from grooming each other but have no idea! All i know is that when I stabled him for a night it went and then came back after I turned him  out the following evening!


----------



## 3Beasties (7 May 2009)

Yes they are out 24/7, I've never really noticed it before (but they are not usually turned out this early in the year on good grazing) so that may explain it. Thanks you've put my mind at rest!


----------



## popsicle (7 May 2009)

Think you will find they have been licking the dirt.  Have you got bare patches where there is no grass?  I caught my two pawing the ground and licking it and their tongues were black.


----------



## Llwyncwn (8 May 2009)

I have the same symptoms after a nice bottle of red  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  In all seriousness, its probably soil licking or picking at something in the hedgerows.  If they are all eating/drinking/dunging as normal and happy in themselves, I wouldnt be concerned.  I would check in the hedgerows for a stash of empty red wine bottles though


----------



## hairycob (8 May 2009)

Funny you should say that about the bottle stash. I once found a load of cider bottles in the hedge at the corner of the field &amp; the lane. At the time I assumed it was a teenage drinking session, but now I am wondering!


----------



## ladyt25 (8 May 2009)

I think it's more to do with the rich grass (if yours is) ours get this when the grass comes through - it's probably actually dark dark green as opposed to black! That's my theory anyway - grass stain effectively (although there's probably a more scientific/chemical related reason!).


----------

